# Got Another 992b



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Got this the other day.Some one I know at another forum was looking for a pocket watch for under 500.00.And there is a shop that I go to the guy sell's only vintage wristwatches and pocket watches and clock for tha past 45 years and he is closing up the shop and retiring.I am going to miss that shop it was like going back in time every time I go there.So I ask to look at his railroad watches saw this Hamiliton it looked kind of plain so I looked at it any way.Saw the back that a nice case I tried to screw off the back and notice it's a swing out case saw that it was a 992B.Like the dial and hands and case and the movement it's something I would like to own it if he did not want it and the price was great better than flebay.I tried to bring a new wrist watch guy over to the dark side he did not want it.I wanted that watch any way I never flip or sell any way I would of sold it for the price I paid.But it would of been tough to let it go I like hamiltons the most out of all my pocket watches glad I get to keep it.Well it's a 992B movement,21 jewel,lever set,adjusted to 6 positions,16 size,it has been recased but a great case and the hands but I like the hands and no hair line's in the dial.Made around 1942 and I am glad I get to keep it I just like how it looks.Long story.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, what a great watch! Seems to be in perfect condition! Congrats!

Andreas


----------

